# Pleco with one white eye.



## Lavawax (Apr 18, 2007)

I noticed my common pleco upside down hardly breathing on the 16th of April. I changed out 50% of the water. I thought, that might help. it did, abit. pleco was right side up and moving about, sluggishly. I got home from work, pleco looked healthier. I changed out some more water. Cleaned the filter and replaced the medium. Thing is, my pleco has a "clouded" eye. It's white. The PH was very low. about 6.2, probably lower. I'm in the process of fixing that. I also have 2 very large tin foil barbs in my 20 gallons. They seem to be fine. Any thoughts, would be appriciated.

I'd hate to throw an alive fish in the trash.


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

what are your water parameters? amonia, nitrite and nitrate? when you cleaned the filter and changed the pads did you change everything or just one pad? its recommended only to change one pad at at time so as not to destroy all your beneficial bacteria, otherwise youll end up with an amonia spike. test your water, if you have amonia and/or nitrite, dont worry. do water changes, 30% every 2 or 3 days and this will bring it down.

barbs can be quite nippy. is it possible they nipped the plecs eye??


----------



## Lavawax (Apr 18, 2007)

It is quite possible. the larger of the 2 barbs is extremely aggresive.

the smaller tin foil barb has grown with "laid back" gills. 

I bought all 3 at the same time. Should, I throw em into my creek and start from stracth?


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

throw them into the creek? as far as i know its highly illegal to release fish into the wild - it can bring about a lot of disease and would, depending on where you live, be fatal for the fish.

if you want to start again take them to a fish store, as long as theyre healthy (so this is your barbs, not the plec) any independant fish store would take them back. and they might be willing to give you a small discount on your next fish

i should also add that tinfoil barbs are very large barbs. they grow to about 15" max, and so would need to come out of your 20g soon anyway for their health so it may be a good idea to return your barbs.

what type of plec? most plecs grow to about a foot long as well. unfortunately fish stores arent usually very good at warning us how big fish will eventually get


----------



## daisycutter (Jan 4, 2007)

don't trow anything into any creek unless it came from there to start with most aquatic dealers will accept unwanted fish this is why you should do your homework first


----------



## Age of Aquariums (Apr 13, 2007)

It sounds like it may be really stressed.


----------



## Lavawax (Apr 18, 2007)

I saved the pleco. Changed out pretty much all of the water. Not at one time!

Pleco is thriving. I'm going to get out and by him some alge tabs.

All is good. Thank you, everyone, for your input.

PH is back to normal Too!


----------

